# Weight of feed in ounces per cup...



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thought I'd share this since I measured it all  And yes, this is with an actual measuring cup.

Alfalfa pellets- 6.0 oz per cup
Beet pulp (shredded)-2.5 oz per cup
Whole oats-5.0 oz per cup
Calf manna- 5.7 oz per cup
Poulin grains sweet goat 18%-4.5 oz per cup

and 1 Kg= 2.2 lbs Thought that was helpful too!

I use this mix for all my goats...
2 parts alfalfa
1 part sweet
1/2 part beet pulp
1/2 part whole oats
and will be adding up to 1 part calf manna


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thought I'd add pics of their feed cause when I first started out I didn't know what some of it would look like..1st is Whole Oats, 2nd is Poulin Grain Sweet Goat 18%, 3rd is Shredded Beet Pulp, and 4th is Calf Manna,5th is Alfalfa Pellets.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks Stephanie -- this is very helpful!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

And minerals...1st is the bag of Manna Pro from TSC, 2nd & 3rd is Zinpro 40 (zinc supplement) I got from wwww.JollyGerman.com, and 3rd & 4th are the kelp I use.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

top_goat said:


> Thanks Stephanie -- this is very helpful!


You're welcome  I like to know how much feed I'll need to get me through each feed store trip. By knowing the weights, I can add how many lbs of each I'll need to get me through.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

The kelp is recommended at one ounce per goat per day..I weighed this as well and it is a little over 1/8 of a cup.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Zinpro 40 is 1-1.5 grams per head (I used as a topdress) for adults.This came out to 1/4 tsp .


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks so much! Was wondering about this for the same reason you were... trying to figure out how long feed would last at the rate I've been feeding it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You're welcome...I did this because I sometimes change amounts too as they get bred, dry off, lactate, etc so that I would be able to figure how much to get for two weeks at a time which is our feed store run schedule....this has helped a lot for me


----------



## Tom Smith (Aug 31, 2017)

Goat Mineral? DId you measure oz per cup? Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are talking about the goat mineral, it should be put out free choice.


----------



## Tom Smith (Aug 31, 2017)

Well free choice OR 1/4 -1/2oz per goat per day according to Instructions on Manna Pro Goat minerals. I can't find my scale so I was hoping you could help me out. My goats eat way too much mineral if left out free choice.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Then that means they seriously need it. Mine did the same thing when I finally got some minerals they liked and yeah it worried me too but once they got what they needed they leveled out and stopped sucking them down as much


----------



## Tom Smith (Aug 31, 2017)

That's what I thought too, but I right on the back the bag it says it's actually illegal to feed more than 3ppm. Not that I'd worry about legal issues, but that led me to believe that too much might not a good thing. I'll go buy another scale tonight and at least know what 1/2oz measures out to be


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They know what they need and will not overdo on minerals. That is why most goat owners give it free choice. Labels often have incorrect information.


----------

